# Long color repeats in yarn.



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

There have been so many beautiful things pictured on KP that were worked in yarn with long color repeats. How do you know (before you buy it) if a yarn has long color repeats? Self-striping yarn has longer color repeats but it's usually only in 2 colors or 2 tones. I have never seen a yarn label that said anything about long color repeats. Thank you.


----------



## alvadee (Nov 21, 2013)

I would love to know the answer also.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Casey47 said:


> There have been so many beautiful things pictured on KP that were worked in yarn with long color repeats. How do you know (before you buy it) if a yarn has long color repeats? Self-striping yarn has longer color repeats but it's usually only in 2 colors or 2 tones. I have never seen a yarn label that said anything about long color repeats. Thank you.


Some times the site will show a picture of a completed article with the yarn.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

If you want to know how a specific yarn looks, do a yarns search for that yarn on Ravelry then look at the Ravelry Projects for that yarn. You will see how it looks made up into hats, sweaters, shawls, blankets, toys, any and everything. You can filter by craft, color and type of project.
This is a picture tutorial on how to do a yarns search: 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259738-1.html

Ravelry has helped me find some yarns with long color repeats. One search term I used for a "yarns"'search was gradient. If you like fingering weight cotton for scarves or shawls, Woole's Yarn Creations: Color Changing Cotton has gorgeous colors. 
http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/wolles-yarn-creations-color-changing-cotton-100-gr-2
Woole's CCC Projects: http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/wolles-yarn-creations-color-changing-cotton-100-gr-2/projects
Mochi, Mini and heavier weights from Crystal Palace have slow color changes as does Knit Picks Chroma which comes in both fingering and worsted weights. Patons Lace, a sport weight yarn (#2) has very long color changes.
Mini Mochi: http://www.straw.com/cpy/yarns/mini-mochi-balls.html
Mochi Plus (Worsted): http://www.straw.com/cpy/yarns/mochiplus_card.html
Chroma Fingering: http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Chroma_Fingering_Yarn__D5420203.html
Chroma Worsted: http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Chroma_Worsted_Yarn__D5420204.html
Patons Lace: 
http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/patons-lace/projects
http://www.yarnspirations.com/yarns/lace


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I think the suggested needle size on the yarn label is a clue, also a good idea to swatch in pattern. 
Sometimes you get beautiful unexpected results, sometimes not! 
I have been known to cut out parts of colorways when making items, keeping the joins at the edges when possible.
The longer colorways may be better suited to blankets or shawls.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm currently using Lion Brand's Amazing to make their Mitered Squares Afghan. Just out of curiosity, I measured the first full color runs off the skein and found them to average approximately 7 yards in length. I've never measured other yarns so don't know how this compares.

The average length of color runs would be a valuable bit of information to have included on a yarn label. Any thoughts on how to influence yarn manufacturers to add such data on the label?


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Loistec said:


> I think the suggested needle size on the yarn label is a clue,


Could you explain this point further? I don't understand how to use needle size to determine length of color runs.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

I would like an easy answer to that too.

I bought some yarn that was variegated and it turned out SOOOOOOOOOOOOO ugly.... very short color.

Project looked "inside out".


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Could you explain this point further? I don't understand how to use needle size to determine length of color runs.


I think needle size has more to do with pooling in ombres and prints than stripes. However on wide items, stripes can disappear unless they are from exceptionally long color runs. If you knit a cardigan, the width of the stripes on the front are about twice as wide as they are across the back. The back is wider than the fronts so the stripes are thinner. 
Some patterns are written to cause pooling and they have an interesting effect.
I knitted a short-row potato chip scarf out of a print and it was pooling into perfect vertical stripes that I didn't want. I had to change both the needle size and number of stitches to break it up.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Google yarns with long colorways.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

MaryE-B said:


> If you want to know how a specific yarn looks, do a yarns search for that yarn on Ravelry then look at the Ravelry Projects for that yarn. You will see how it looks made up into hats, sweaters, shawls, blankets, toys, any and everything. You can filter by craft, color and type of project.
> This is a picture tutorial on how to do a yarns search:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259738-1.html
> 
> ...


Thank you Mary E-B for all of this information. I'm going to bookmark this thread and do some serious research. Thank you!


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Peggy Beryl said:


> I'm currently using Lion Brand's Amazing to make their Mitered Squares Afghan. Just out of curiosity, I measured the first full color runs off the skein and found them to average approximately 7 yards in length. I've never measured other yarns so don't know how this compares.
> 
> The average length of color runs would be a valuable bit of information to have included on a yarn label. Any thoughts on how to influence yarn manufacturers to add such data on the label?


That would be good information. Need someone with influence to put that in motion.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

DHobbit said:


> I would like an easy answer to that too.
> 
> I bought some yarn that was variegated and it turned out SOOOOOOOOOOOOO ugly.... very short color.
> 
> Project looked "inside out".


I think many years ago the variegated or ombres pooled better than they do now. They had nice color sploches instead of speckles.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Could you explain this point further? I don't understand how to use needle size to determine length of color runs.


Hi Peggy, I was referring to the suggested needle size on the yarn label, ideally using that suggested size needle will give optimum results for that particular weight of yarn. Using a larger or smaller needle will change the outcome or pattern made with that colorway. It doesnt always work out, though, so thats why I suggested swaching first.


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

DHobbit said:


> I would like an easy answer to that too.
> 
> I bought some yarn that was variegated and it turned out SOOOOOOOOOOOOO ugly.... very short color.
> 
> Project looked "inside out".


There's a difference between self striping, gradient, or ombre and variegated. Variegated just has short color changes, and you're right, it is usually kind of ugly. Self striping or ombre on the other hand can be quite lovely in the right project. They do take some planning, particularly in sweaters so your sleeves and front sections are compatible with the back. They are perfect for shawls and blankets.


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

MASHEPP said:


> There's a difference between self striping, gradient, or ombre and variegated. Variegated just has short color changes, and you're right, it is usually kind of ugly. Self striping or ombre on the other hand can be quite lovely in the right project. They do take some planning, particularly in sweaters so your sleeves and front sections are compatible with the back. They are perfect for shawls and blankets.


Thank you for pointing that out, I think I like the gradient yarns for scarves and shorter color changes for smaller items like handwarmers.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for that info,was very nice of you


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Peggy offered some great information for you. There really is NO way to tell for sure... It will depend on the project you are knitting, (flat or in the round), how large the rows are on YOUR project, etc.

I look up a yarn on my phone when at the LYS or looking online... You can get an idea of what it will knit up like, but remember... It will look differently knitted up on different projects! Obviously a pair of socks knitted in the round, small circumference are going to knit up much differently than a shawl knitted flat with longer rows.

Look at it as a "surprise" when you are knitting with it!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

If you look up the yarn, the description will often tell you if it has long or short colour runs or if it is self striping or variegated. 

That is usually how I tell if I haven't used the product previously.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I am bookmarking this subject as my next project will be in different colors. Thanks again.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Casey47 said:


> I think many years ago the variegated or ombres pooled better than they do now. They had nice color sploches instead of speckles.


I crochet a lot and I also have been very disappointed in the variegated yarns of recent years. The project looks more like polka dots than stripes. I too would love to find yarn with a long color run rather than most of what you can find today. I bought some Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable in Parrot It feels remarkable but I have not had a chance to use it yet. I think I am stalling because I am apprehensive. I have been disappointed too many times


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I always look at the patterns for that yarn, especially as some colourways vary in stripe size. I am currently knitting an age 6 tunic in Sirdar Crofter and checked all the pattern pictures to find a colour I wanted.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> If you want to know how a specific yarn looks, do a yarns search for that yarn on Ravelry then look at the Ravelry Projects for that yarn. You will see how it looks made up into hats, sweaters, shawls, blankets, toys, any and everything. You can filter by craft, color and type of project.
> This is a picture tutorial on how to do a yarns search:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259738-1.html
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for taking the time to print out this valuable information. Sure to be handy when next searching for the perfect yarn.


----------



## fcsltd (Aug 29, 2013)

Cherry Tree Hill has a new "Broad Band" yarn which features long color runs, I have not tried it, I am not affiliated with this company. Some of it you have to preorder. Colors seem rich, they have superwash merino or merino and silk blend in the broad band colorways. The color runs are 50-60 yards per color.

http://potluckyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=75_121

http://potluckyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=75_159


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

How about emailing the manufacturer or seller?


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you Mary B for all that wonderful information.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> If you want to know how a specific yarn looks, do a yarns search for that yarn on Ravelry then look at the Ravelry Projects for that yarn. You will see how it looks made up into hats, sweaters, shawls, blankets, toys, any and everything. You can filter by craft, color and type of project.
> This is a picture tutorial on how to do a yarns search:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259738-1.html
> 
> ...


amazing information under "I did not know that"....thanks for taking the time to share. I have bookmarked the link you gave for explaining the search for a pattern for a certain kind of yarn. THAT will be so helpful to get rid of some of my stash!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

fcsltd said:


> Cherry Tree Hill has a new "Broad Band" yarn which features long color runs, I have not tried it, I am not affiliated with this company. Some of it you have to preorder. Colors seem rich, they have superwash merino or merino and silk blend in the broad band colorways. The color runs are 50-60 yards per color.
> 
> http://potluckyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=75_121
> 
> http://potluckyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=75_159


Wow! Too bad the distributors, dyers, etc. don't have a common name for these long color runs instead of each doing their own thing. While some describe their colorway, most don't bother distinguishing between ombres/prints and stripes, much less a stripe length. Broad Band is pretty descriptive.
If not for Ravelry, we would have no way idea whatsoever to how the knitted fabric looks. When a new yarn comes out, you buy a skein and hope it's what you want. Until you knit or crochet the new yarn, the appearance of the fabric is usually a mystical guess. 
Inadequate descriptions and tiny thumbnail shots of part of tiny wedge of a skein or ball of yarn sound like a sales plan to me, one that Ravelry has thrown a small wrench into. 
Now, only the earliest buyers have to buy yarns with no idea of how it looks when knitted or crocheted. 
Some distributors are beginning to show knitted samples of their yarns online, although it's primarily of some self-striping yarns. Knit Picks has knitted samples of each of the colors of their new hand-painted yarn, Hawthorne. To their credit, they have offered a thumb of one "representative" color of many of their multicolored yarns. It was helpful, but inadequate. 
I'm impressed with the packaging of this yarn. The packaging and the name emphasize the properties of the long color runs and shows them off. You have no doubt of what you are buying. It's wonderful! 
When it's translated into a slightly less expensive yarn line, I'll indulge.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

MaryE-B ~ Thank you for the information!


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Peggy Beryl said:


> I'm currently using Lion Brand's Amazing to make their Mitered Squares Afghan. Just out of curiosity, I measured the first full color runs off the skein and found them to average approximately 7 yards in length. I've never measured other yarns so don't know how this compares.
> 
> The average length of color runs would be a valuable bit of information to have included on a yarn label. Any thoughts on how to influence yarn manufacturers to add such data on the label?


Send them a note. If they get enough notes and feel it will help to sell yarn, they are likely to listen. Because we so seldom contact folks, they figure that every contact from us represents sevveral thousand who don't bother to let them know.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

MaryE-B said:


> If you want to know how a specific yarn looks, do a yarns search for that yarn on Ravelry then look at the Ravelry Projects for that yarn. You will see how it looks made up into hats, sweaters, shawls, blankets, toys, any and everything. You can filter by craft, color and type of project.
> This is a picture tutorial on how to do a yarns search:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259738-1.html
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I LOVE Mini Mochi.


----------



## janice-bird (Oct 7, 2013)

i used some bernat mosaic yarn to make a "jewel-tone" neck scarf for my sister. it was 4-5" wide and showed the colors very nicely in stripes. if you look at this yarn on amazon.com or other sites you'll get an idea of how long the color will be before it changes.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lion Brand Amazing has long color repeats. I made one of my boys a hat out of "Arcadia" colorway and then had to make two more for the other DS and the GS out of the same.
KnitPicks Chroma is another one with long color repeats.


----------



## chrshnsen (Nov 7, 2011)

You can get some idea from looking at the skein itself (only some idea). If there is a whole lot of a single color all together on the outside windings of the skein it is likely to be a longer color run. If the strands on the outside have only one or two windings of the same color together then it will be short color runs. Remember - this just gives you a general idea. 

Another place to look is if your online yarn provider also has patterns, then they most likely have patterns done in their yarns. Look at the pictures of the pattern and see if the yarn striped. Try to find something similiar to what you want to do. If you want to knit a sweater then a picture of a narrow scarf will not give you a good idea, but a picture of another sweater (regardless of style) should give you an idea if the yarn striped on that width of a project.


----------



## bethnegrey (Aug 24, 2012)

don't know if anyone's mentioned Plymouth Diversity. It's a fingering wt (acrylic/poly -- my sister's allergic to animal fibers) that has some lovely long color runs -- in sock knitting at least.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

alvadee said:


> I would love to know the answer also.


Me too. In my youth there were yarns that could make whole blocks of colour in a jumper but now it seems to be that colours change every 6 or so stitches (if you're lucky). I suppose manufacturers are responding to what they perceive as demand.


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

MaryE-B said:


> If you want to know how a specific yarn looks, do a yarns search for that yarn on Ravelry then look at the Ravelry Projects for that yarn. You will see how it looks made up into hats, sweaters, shawls, blankets, toys, any and everything. You can filter by craft, color and type of project.
> This is a picture tutorial on how to do a yarns search:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259738-1.html....
> ......


Wow, MaryE-B! You have done such a lot of research! Thank-you.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Loistec said:


> I think the suggested needle size on the yarn label is a clue, also a good idea to swatch in pattern.
> Sometimes you get beautiful unexpected results, sometimes not!
> I have been known to cut out parts of colorways when making items, keeping the joins at the edges when possible.
> The longer colorways may be better suited to blankets or shawls.


I was also thinking that depending on the width/number of stitches will determine the colour repeats. I've made childrens clothing (smaller width) and larger project, each looked quite different. Perhaps measuring the length of the colour changes ( if possible), would give you an indication???? Jane


----------

